# 5w1d looking for a buddy to share this journey EDD feb2017



## miracleworker

Hello ladies
Well i just got my first bfp after trying for six months...i hope this is our miracle baby! I am excited at the same time too nervous with what if's to the extent i dont think am being fair to this good news i have in me. 
Symptoms i have is very sore boobs and some crampings and lost appetite,bloating and since yesterday i feel nausea especially in the evening...
I wanna enjoy this journey and live it to the fullest, i wanna be happy for this gift i have been given and promise to love it always. 
I welcome everyone going through this journey to share everything and anything,sometimes it can get crazy when you can't share things with other people,feel free...welcome positive energy and go away negative energy lol 
Happy n health pregnancy to you all...:hugs:


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Hiya, congrats on your little bean!

I found out I was pregnant May 20th. I am around 7 weeks and am going in for my prenatal visit Tuesday.


----------



## BSelck24

Oh I just loved your post!! I would love to join you!! I am a few days behind you but have suffered several miscarriages and am finding it hard to stay positive and not worry. I definitely need the most support possible and your energy seems great! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months!! :baby:


----------



## SamerSue

I saw my PCP today, and they confirmed it for me. Not that I had any doubts after three different tests, but having an official confirmation makes me happy. :D My PCP put my estimated due date at 2/10/17.


----------



## YoungMummy08

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS :flower:
i am due on 2nd Feb and would love to be your buddy and share this journey with you :happydance:
this is my 3rd unplanned but very much wanted baby :hugs:
my boobs are super sore and i cant keep much down in the mornings and just wanna sleep all day :blush: kinda milking it and making OH do everything lol
how are you feeling today? have you booked in with doctor yet?


----------



## miracleworker

dreadOHdreads said:


> Hiya, congrats on your little bean!
> 
> I found out I was pregnant May 20th. I am around 7 weeks and am going in for my prenatal visit Tuesday.

Awwww congratulations and thank you so much. I wish you all the best in your first prenatal visit please keep us posted would love to know its experience


----------



## miracleworker

BSelck24 said:


> Oh I just loved your post!! I would love to join you!! I am a few days behind you but have suffered several miscarriages and am finding it hard to stay positive and not worry. I definitely need the most support possible and your energy seems great! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months!! :baby:

Am so sorry for your loss but we put the negative energy away and hope for the best. We are all going to have beautiful babies at the end, happy for you and congrats,be thankful you know you can get pregnant the rest let future worry for itself. Positive energy towards you dear. H&H pregnancy


----------



## miracleworker

SamerSue said:


> I saw my PCP today, and they confirmed it for me. Not that I had any doubts after three different tests, but having an official confirmation makes me happy. :D My PCP put my estimated due date at 2/10/17.

Congratulations and welcome on board,would love to heae your journey


----------



## miracleworker

YoungMummy08 said:


> Firstly CONGRATULATIONS :flower:
> i am due on 2nd Feb and would love to be your buddy and share this journey with you :happydance:
> this is my 3rd unplanned but very much wanted baby :hugs:
> my boobs are super sore and i cant keep much down in the mornings and just wanna sleep all day :blush: kinda milking it and making OH do everything lol
> how are you feeling today? have you booked in with doctor yet?

Thank you and CONGRATULATIONS to you too we are a day apart,well it can get really crazy when i eat breakfast i cant seem to be able to eat all day its nausea all the way. 
Well my appointment is on 6/10 am looking forward to it,i have mixed emotions excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## hmaz

Hi all I'm due on the 3rd Feb, this is my thiRd baby. In terms of symptoms so far, I'm only nauseous If i'm not eating so find I am snacking almost all day long - I dread to thing how large i'll be by the end! I've got really sore boobs and could sleep all afternoon. At night I have bizarre vivid dreams, hoping these don't last the whole pregnancy. I had it with my other two children but only towards the end of pregnancy. My only other symptom so far is that I feel freezing cold, especially at night. The Other night to bed I wore two pairs of socks, thick pyjamas with an extra t-shirt, my dressing gown, had a hot water bottle on my feet and the winter duvet and I was still cold! Hopefully it won't last long as I had the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter and it passed after a short while. 

Congratulation everyone else, I look forward to hearing how you are all getting on as pregnancy progresses x


----------



## Tryingagain3

Congratulations on your bfp Hun! I'm about the same as you. Also very similar symptoms.. Loss of appetite and nausea in the evening is a big one for me. Hope your ok. I'm also very nervous I think everyone is no matter how many babies you have xxx


----------



## miracleworker

Hi hmaz,congratulations and welcome! The nausea and eating part its crazy. I dont feel like myself recently.

Tryingagain....congrats! I guess i should get used to being worried! Am goung back go work this monday so i think i will put my mind into work and school and forgetting everything else. 

AFM well i have a quick question, do you guys know anything about brown discharge especially when triggered by sex?


----------



## Jlou89

Congratulations Ladies

I am 5 weeks today. I'm happy and scared at the same time, I suffered a miscarriage in January at almost 16 weeks. 
I don't have many symptoms atm, just cramping and bloated. 
Im willing for the sickness to start and sore breasts.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone, I would like to join I got my first bfp last week and went in this morning for my first beta-just anxiously/nervously waiting for them to call with my results. Symptoms so far are tiredness and 2 days i felt a bit nauseous after eating lunch, oh and I am bloated but not sure if that has to do with the fertility meds or pregnancy.


----------



## miracleworker

Well well well congratulations ladies and welcome! Jlo and prayingforno1 i wish you all the best in ur journey 
Jlo its too early to some people to see symptoms so don't worry out of the blie they will kick in 
Prayingforno1 fx'd for the results to be good and doubling.

Today i had the worse headache and i cant eat at the same time if i dont it i feel nausea....worse day! How is everyone i hope you guys had a good day


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hey guys got my beta results back and hcg was 2,918.08 and progesterone of 27.85. I repeat the bloodwork on Wednesday and cannot even fully express how happy I am. :)


----------



## CrystalJMM

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hey guys got my beta results back and hcg was 2,918.08 and progesterone of 27.85. I repeat the bloodwork on Wednesday and cannot even fully express how happy I am. :)

Yayyyy!


----------



## vix1972

Hi

Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol


----------



## CrystalJMM

vix1972 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol

That is so wonderful! Congrats! :)


----------



## ebelle

Popping in to say I'm keen to join in. This is my second baby and I'm really looking forward to this pregnancy. Got my BFP at 13 dpo on 23 May and going in for my first appointment today.

It's been a long journey to even start trying again and I am just so glad that we managed to get our BFP after 2 tries in 6 months. Excited to be bump buddies with all of you :)


----------



## BSelck24

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hey guys got my beta results back and hcg was 2,918.08 and progesterone of 27.85. I repeat the bloodwork on Wednesday and cannot even fully express how happy I am. :)

Amazing news!! Especially after the wait you've had! What a blessing!!




vix1972 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol

What a miracle! My aunt was pregnant at 42 so it is totally doable! Congrats!


----------



## miracleworker

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hey guys got my beta results back and hcg was 2,918.08 and progesterone of 27.85. I repeat the bloodwork on Wednesday and cannot even fully express how happy I am. :)

well well well some good news here.... yaaay happy for you:happydance:


----------



## miracleworker

vix1972 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol

wow congratulations...God knows how to give us gifts when we least expect and when its impossible so you know its him...H & H pregnancy


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats vix1972!! our EDD are 1 day apart-mine is February 6th :) Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun.


----------



## BSelck24

miracleworker said:


> vix1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol
> 
> wow congratulations...God knows how to give us gifts when we least expect and when its impossible so you know its him...H & H pregnancyClick to expand...

Miracleworker- your words here I could not agree with more. I'm so emotional and this hit home. Thank you for posting this!! :hugs:


----------



## comeondance77

Congrats to everyone! 

I'm 4 weeks 5 days with an array of symptoms. Bloating, frequent urination, fatigue, sore/swollen breasts. Luckily the last one has subsided a little today on the pain scale anyway, but I'm a little crampy and nauseous, so not much better. 

Wish everyone the best!!


----------



## miracleworker

BSelck24 said:


> miracleworker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vix1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Got my bfp last Wednesday and still can't believe it. Doctor has checked it and I have taken another two tests! 43 years old. Western doctors said I couldn't get pg naturally and that I would need donor eggs but looks like my body has other ideas. EDD is 5 February. Still amused by it even though I feel like my boobs have gone through a mangle and I could sleep for a century lol
> 
> wow congratulations...God knows how to give us gifts when we least expect and when its impossible so you know its him...H & H pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Miracleworker- your words here I could not agree with more. I'm so emotional and this hit home. Thank you for posting this!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you.....


----------



## miracleworker

hello ladies

i was just wondering how are you all doing...i have been through a lot different situations
but mainly sometimes i get really worried that i dont wanna do anything,i just wanna go to bed and sleep. I keep wondering if this fear of loosing my baby will go away, i know worrying is not a good thing but it just happens naturally.
i have appointment when am 12 weeks which will be around 21st July still have long four weeks to go


----------



## BSelck24

Hey miracle worker! 

I have been on vacation staying with family and thank goodness because my nausea has kicked and my parents have been able to help out with my son so much! I too feel like I just prefer to lay down or sleep- when I walk around is when I get nauseous. Finding things to eat has been difficult. And yes the worry is still there though less and less each day. 

My mom has put me on her version of bed rest- sitting with my feet up at all times possible! Lol I do think it's been helping and I can't complain! Still taking my baby aspirin and still praying and staying positive! 

Wishing you a speedy 4 weeks until your scan! My first one is next Wednesday! Hoping the best for us both! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Prayingforno1

miracleworker-I know exactly how you feel I still can't totally relax. 

BSelck24-sorry to hear you've been having bad nausea-same for me as well unfortunately.

For past week or so I've been felling blah. Totally exhausted regardless of how much rest I get and nausea now literally all day. I bought some icebreakers sour that once I taste help with the nausea but only for a bit. I don't want to complain about my nausea because we have prayed, waited and worked so hard to get our BFP but it is really rough. I struggle through work and even basic house chores are the biggest task for me. I read that after the 1st trimester symptoms get a bit better-I'm praying this doesn't go on my full pregnancy.


----------



## miracleworker

BSelck24 said:


> Hey miracle worker!
> 
> I have been on vacation staying with family and thank goodness because my nausea has kicked and my parents have been able to help out with my son so much! I too feel like I just prefer to lay down or sleep- when I walk around is when I get nauseous. Finding things to eat has been difficult.  And yes the worry is still there though less and less each day.
> 
> My mom has put me on her version of bed rest- sitting with my feet up at all times possible! Lol I do think it's been helping and I can't complain! Still taking my baby aspirin and still praying and staying positive!
> 
> Wishing you a speedy 4 weeks until your scan! My first one is next Wednesday! Hoping the best for us both! Talk to you soon!

Thank you dear....so sorry on nausea u can also try to eat frequently small meals rather than main meals. there are days when i try that it helps. i feel terrible and the headache is killing me, i think i dont rest enough as i have to work and go to school at the same time. but i take each day as it comes.
i will steal your idea of resting with the legs up it might help.

am excited for your scan already, don't hesitate to send a pic :happydance::hugs:


----------



## miracleworker

Prayingforno1 said:


> miracleworker-I know exactly how you feel I still can't totally relax.
> 
> BSelck24-sorry to hear you've been having bad nausea-same for me as well unfortunately.
> 
> For past week or so I've been felling blah. Totally exhausted regardless of how much rest I get and nausea now literally all day. I bought some icebreakers sour that once I taste help with the nausea but only for a bit. I don't want to complain about my nausea because we have prayed, waited and worked so hard to get our BFP but it is really rough. I struggle through work and even basic house chores are the biggest task for me. I read that after the 1st trimester symptoms get a bit better-I'm praying this doesn't go on my full pregnancy.

i feel you... its more like enjoy all the experience the bad and good one as you wanted this for so long. i cant cook as if i cook i wont eat, and i would prefer surprise food rather than picturing exactly what am going to eat. i also cant wait for this first trimester to end and i pray that it wont go further, i wanna enjoy my baby's development without feeling like am in someone else's body.
am no longer worried i guess prayers helped with that. 
when is your scan?


----------



## Prayingforno1

I go for my scan on Friday morning-I can't wait it felt like an eternity. I'm just praying that all growth/development is on point.


----------



## BSelck24

Prayingforno1 said:


> I go for my scan on Friday morning-I can't wait it felt like an eternity. I'm just praying that all growth/development is on point.

OH yay for your scan this Friday!! Be sure to update us!!


----------



## miracleworker

Prayingforno1 said:


> I go for my scan on Friday morning-I can't wait it felt like an eternity. I'm just praying that all growth/development is on point.

yaay this is good....everything will be alright and am sure you gonna have a wonderful time hearing that heartbeat:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Prayingforno1

I really hope do miracleowrker-I've prayed and let it go. I'll let you'll know how my scan goes-I am super excited to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## miracleworker

Prayingforno1 said:


> I really hope do miracleowrker-I've prayed and let it go. I'll let you'll know how my scan goes-I am super excited to hear the heartbeat!

Heey there how did it go? Been thinking about you


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi sorry I did not update we are in the middle of moving to our new house and this weekend was hectic.

So we were able to see our little bean's heartbeat during our scan on Friday-it was so amazing. Baby is measuring right on point for how far along I am and I go back on the 9th for my next scan-I can't wait!

When do you guys go in for your scans?


----------



## BSelck24

My 1st scan is in 3 hours!! I'm so excited! Will update when we get back!!


----------



## miracleworker

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi sorry I did not update we are in the middle of moving to our new house and this weekend was hectic.
> 
> So we were able to see our little bean's heartbeat during our scan on Friday-it was so amazing. Baby is measuring right on point for how far along I am and I go back on the 9th for my next scan-I can't wait!
> 
> When do you guys go in for your scans?

Awwww that is so nicee... I cant wait for mine it will be when am 12 weeks around 21st of July


----------



## miracleworker

BSelck24 said:


> My 1st scan is in 3 hours!! I'm so excited! Will update when we get back!!

Goodluck hun...am excited for you


----------



## Prayingforno1

Yey more scan updates are on the way-can't wait BSelck24


----------



## BSelck24

Sorry it took me so long to update but eith this holiday weekend we have has so much family in town!

My scan went great! Baby was measuring exactly to my dates with a heartbeat of 168bom &#10084;&#65039;

I will be taking the progenity/harmony test on the 15th and then will hopefully know the gender by the 25th! 

I will begin seeing the high risk specialists by week 12.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats BSelck24 that's awesome news. If you don't mind me asking, why are you seeing a high risk specialist?


----------



## BSelck24

Prayingforno1 said:


> Congrats BSelck24 that's awesome news. If you don't mind me asking, why are you seeing a high risk specialist?

I have had recurrent miscarriages and had to deliver my son at 23 weeks due to an amniotic infection so they are watching me carefully!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hope this pregnancy is an easier full term one for you and all of us :)


----------



## miracleworker

Aww congrats Bselck am happy for you and praying this to be a health pregnancy for you and all of us so as we get to hold our babies at the end. N have faith every pregnancy is different


----------



## BSelck24

Thanks ladies!! Makes me feel so much better with support and such a great reminder that every pregnancy is different!! I'm definitely having faith that everything will work out and I will go full term! I want the big belly so bad!


----------



## LilyInk

Just got my BFP yesterday and am due February 10th. Would love to join you!


----------

